# Headin up to tippy land this weekend



## swansonblake (Jan 31, 2011)

I know we all have our spots so I dont need to know that. Just a general question. Are they in there good yet or wait a few more weeks. Dnr fishing report (lol) says full swing. Not sure I believe it. Any info helpful

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Kearly Shuffle (Sep 15, 2006)

I have not been up there, but just based on what I'm seeing in SW Michigan...They ARE in full swing.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Much to my dismay, I'm believing full swing, or dang near it. We won't be up till October 2nd and I am pretty sure by then it will mostly be just a good camping trip and a chance to catch up with friends.


----------



## swansonblake (Jan 31, 2011)

Well im headin up thursday night. Ill post day by day.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

There are still ALOT of fish still out in the lake. While I believe that yes, we did get a couple of good pushes of fish.....no I do not believe we are at peak. The run is far from over, and there will be several more good pushes of fish yet to come.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Was at Ludville this past weekend, and the pm is full of fish with many more coming in. We caught nice silver fish in harbor by lighthouse with fairly tight skein. Heard there was alot caught in Manistee lake over the weekend also, so I'm sure there are plenty in already with more to come.



2PawsRiver said:


> Much to my dismay, I'm believing full swing, or dang near it. We won't be up till October 2nd and I am pretty sure by then it will mostly be just a good camping trip and a chance to catch up with friends.


Should be good time for some steel to start showing up


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Ralph Smith said:


> Was at Ludville this past weekend, and the pm is full of fish with many more coming in. We caught nice silver fish in harbor by lighthouse with fairly tight skein. Heard there was alot caught in Manistee lake over the weekend also, so I'm sure there are plenty in already with more to come.
> 
> 
> 
> Should be good time for some steel to start showing up


I was on the Manistee last week and I did see some steel! Even had one on briefly that smacked my spinner, so it isn't far away.

There were "decent" numbers of fish in the upper stretches, but it is nowhere near "peak" unless things changed drastically over the last few days. Appeared to me that a push of kings had come up and moved up but many of the fish I landed had been there a while. I did land a couple of really nice silver kings that were fresh, but the majority had been in the river a few days.

I did happen to be there when a really nice run of coho hit the river and that was a blast. Nice and bright and full of crap once hooked. Landed a 13 1/2 pound coho that put on one of the best aerial displays I've seen in many years. Many of the holes were full of fish, but I didn't see much action on the gravel yet. This is a good sign for those guys coming up later in the month. Oh yeah, I landed a few kings over twenty and saw a few that made the 23+ pounder I landed look small. Make sure your reel has a good drag is all I can say!


----------



## NiceGuy (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks Jatc, that is great news.


----------



## swansonblake (Jan 31, 2011)

Well were here. Went 1 for 8 today. Fish are very fresh. Got a 19 in walleye at the dam. More coho than kings at tippy for sure. Biiiig kings throughout bear creek. Tommorow ill post again. Fish are here. Not sure full swing but were deffinetly gettin into em

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## swansonblake (Jan 31, 2011)

Day 2 was good. Got 6 kings. The big manistee isn't good yet. The kings are in bear creek. Walk till you find deep holes and ur into em. There is hundreds of coho in the kaufer at tippy but there's soooo many people you can't fish it. Couple more weeks is my geuss for full swing.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## NiceGuy (Sep 7, 2011)

Going up tomorrow for the night, what section of Bear Creek? Are they at the mouth or up past Spirit of the Woods?


----------



## xbenx92713 (Mar 27, 2011)

just got back from manistee. fished tippy for a short minute. a few were caught, majority coho. a few large kings but they arent heavy yet. lots being caught in the start of the river. were gonna head up the first week of october and im sure they will be jamming by then.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

wear a freakin helmet. 

Why do you guys subject yourselves to this?


----------



## swansonblake (Jan 31, 2011)

Im not too familier with bear creek. Where we went was right.down the street from andys in bretheran. Its a 2 track the goes way back. Make sure u got 4 wheel drive.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

bombcast said:


> wear a freakin helmet.
> 
> Why do you guys subject yourselves to this?


For some people, that is all that they know....


----------



## NiceGuy (Sep 7, 2011)

Sorry for the late report. 

Fished 9/22 & 9/23 at Tippy and Bear Creek. Only saw a few fish taken at the dam but lots and lots of people. 

I did catch a 18'' brown on spawn around 2am at the dam. Nothing in Bear Creek so moved to where it meets the Manistee. Caught a 12# King, lots of fight but was dark and probably in the river for a while. 

Going back up this weekend but you won't find me at the damn dam!


----------



## J Osga (Sep 4, 2011)

Been to Tippy a lot and the Chohos are definately in. The steelhead are making their way up as we speak. Caught Cohos from Fly fishing to casting spinners, to slip bobbers an waxies. They are there and lots are fresh and feisty. The fisherman will slow down now with the Bow opener.


----------

